# 2011 Wiring Diagram Question - Headlights / Turn signals



## frogwash (Sep 22, 2011)

I was on another thread you did get this wired up... which wire was which? I just purchased a F2P and ready to install.... I also bought one for my Harley but that's a piece of cake to do.

Thanks!!!!


----------

